# HOA tells veteran's widow American flag has to go. It doesn't fit neighborhood's 'look.'



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://news.yahoo.com/hoa-tells-veterans-widow-american-100012677.html


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

HOA's are great if you love paying a fee to have little hitler wannabe's telling you how you should live. Good friend lives in one. He had his house painted in an HOA approved color for $12,000.00. The chairman of the board's wife determined that the "shade" was not right and he'd have it re-painted. He's fighting it on his own dime of course. Never would I live in an HOA. If they don't like the color of paint, they probably wouldn't approve a shooting range.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We've been house hunting now for a few months. We've looked at some homes in HOA's, but we are now ignoring them altogether. 

Some are worse than others. But, an HOA is still an HOA.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Isn't it spelled "Ho"? 
Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Easiest to avoid them if you can but it’s getting more and more difficult to find homes that are not in an HOA nowadays. Developers like to create HOA’s on new developments because it allows them to control what happens while the community is being developed and sold. After that, they could care less. Then when the community is fully sold eventually you do end up with the Hitler wannabes trying to police everyone else.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Isn't it spelled "Ho"?
> Enquiring minds want to know.


That HO was 20$, 
They were demanding


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If the American Flag does not fit their look then I guess a truck load of horse manure would fit their look.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Early on, we did look at some homes in HOA's. That was because most of them were new or only a few years old. We even seriously considered 2-3 of them.

It's hard to find new(er) homes in older established areas, such as ours. If you do, chances are good it will be across the street from someone that doesn't maintain their property all that well.

But, we have now definitely ruled out any / all HOA's as potential possibilities.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Buy some acreage in the country,,,and the j*** out of Dodge.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I did this and never regretted it. You give up quite a bit, ease of shopping, Police and Fire are not close, miles pile up on cars quickly as everything is a long distance drive, and pizza delivery is out of the question. The upside is worth all that. I shoot fifty yards from my house and last years eight point buck was shot on my own property. This is living.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Until fairly recently, and the arrival of a whole slew of Californicators, that would have been a good description of our little island.

But now Oprah has bought property here, and things are going downhill very quickly.
Rich Californicators are very bad for the rural environment.
.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We have looked at and considered some properties kind of off the beaten path. Problem is, most require or have a well and a septic tank. And, then there are the dirt / gravel roads to be considered. Not everything is paved. 

It's going on 2020 for Gawd's sake, and I'm over dirt and gravel roads. We are back to looking at a house we looked at previously. It's much bigger and only about two miles from where we are right now. The price has been reduced. We're still waiting for my wife's son to get his real estate license. He's only a couple of weeks away, or so he says. Once he does get it, he'll be working for us 24/7.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A well can be a pain in the posterior.
Our well serves 21 families, so we can afford to hire a professionally trained water manager. Without the financial resources to do that there would be almost daily labor, to maintain legally-required potable-water quality.

A properly designed septic system, however, is essentially trouble-free for up to five years at a stretch. Each of our neighborhood's homes has its own septic system, most of them running on gravity. Barring stupidly putting something inappropriate down a toilet, or the disruption caused by a major earthquake, they are all trouble-free until the vault requires a pump-out.
Even counting the required pump-out, a septic system here is cheaper than a sewer connection. (Not that we could have a sewer connection: We're too far from the village and the public system.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A well can be a pain in the posterior.
> Our well serves 21 families, so we can afford to hire a professionally trained water manager. Without the financial resources to do that there would be almost daily labor, to maintain legally-required potable-water quality.
> 
> A properly designed septic system, however, is essentially trouble-free for up to five years at a stretch. Each of our neighborhood's homes has its own septic system, most of them running on gravity. Barring stupidly putting something inappropriate down a toilet, or the disruption caused by a major earthquake, they are all trouble-free until the vault requires a pump-out.
> Even counting the required pump-out, a septic system here is cheaper than a sewer connection. (Not that we could have a sewer connection: We're too far from the village and the public system.)


Our present home was originally on a septic system. So many years ago, we got sewer lines and natural gas. Both were big improvements, and worth ponying up the money to get them.

It also increased our home's value by a good bit. We still have the sewer vault in the ground. A while back, I was trying to convince my wife that we could convert it to a fall-out shelter, with just a bit of work and expense. She wanted nothing to do with it.............


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I bought this rural property 30 years ago,,, when everyone was buying summer places on a small lake,, or a ‘hunting cabin’ up north,,,,I had plans for it. It is ten acres surrounded by 640 or more acres of tightly controlled land,,, I got it through death of the owner.. there even is a security patrol for the big holding,,,,they don’t mind me at all.
Built on it twenty years ago... It is only 1 1/2 mile off the expressway, but there are no other houses in sight,,,, sure I have a mile long dirt driveway, and have had the two best snow plow guys in the entire country....retired now, but when I was still working,,, no problem....Have my own well,and septic,,,get the septic pumped now and then for $100, Have my own shooting range just outside my garage door.
Yes, it did take me 13 years of searching and studying to find this piece at just the right time.

Oh, and did I mention, wife is VERY happy here, would never get here away,,She says absolute NO to winters in Florida or anything,,, she loves it..It was worth it.!!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Introduction to my HOA


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That snow looks just lovely!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Little piece of heaven right there..........


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I live in a development that has an HOA, which is better than many of them. But as someone already said, it's still an HOA. I have ignored them, as in refusing to get their permission, to do several things on my property. Such as changing all of the exterior light fixtures, cutting down trees, having a new roof installed (color and type). I am not a fan of HOA's but I do understand why they exist. I also call them Homeowner Nazi's and the ARC (Architectural Review Committee) president is a good friend and lives right across the street from me.

Long ago when we first moved in, I knew what I was going to do if I ever received a letter that said a complaint was filed against me for something. I would contact the property management company and tell them that I would be happy to work with them. All they had to do was to give me the name and address of the individual who lodged the complaint. If the said they couldn't do that I was going to tell them that I was sorry and could not help them in any way. That under the Sixth Amendment the the US Constitution, I had a right to know my accuser.

I did get one letter telling me that I had to straighten my mailbox post because it was leaning too far towards the street. I shimmed it some and told them that was the way the house was deliver to me. If they had pressed me and demanded that I have it reset, I was going remind them that if I varied it from how it was delivered to me that they would be accessories after the fact and I would be violating the covenants.

If you run into difficulties with an HOA, look for ways out. Take it to the inth degree. If they say you can't have a flag pole in your front yard, put one in a side yard a few inches back from the corner of your home. Make their lives miserable if you can.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> I live in a development that has an HOA, which is better than many of them. But as someone already said, it's still an HOA. I have ignored them, as in refusing to get their permission, to do several things on my property. Such as changing all of the exterior light fixtures, cutting down trees, having a new roof installed (color and type). I am not a fan of HOA's but I do understand why they exist. I also call them Homeowner Nazi's and the ARC (Architectural Review Committee) president is a good friend and lives right across the street from me.
> 
> Long ago when we first moved in, I knew what I was going to do if I ever received a letter that said a complaint was filed against me for something. I would contact the property management company and tell them that I would be happy to work with them. All they had to do was to give me the name and address of the individual who lodged the complaint. If the said they couldn't do that I was going to tell them that I was sorry and could not help them in any way. That under the Sixth Amendment the the US Constitution, I had a right to know my accuser.
> 
> ...


What you described is the reason why we will no longer consider an HOA community. When we first started our new home search, we were pretty open minded. We looked at some very nice homes, both brand-new and used, in structured communities.

Yes, some HOA's aren't as strict as others. Usually, the older they are, the less stringent. Some came right out and told us they don't enforce most of the stipulations. Still, they are in effect and you never know just how far an HOA might push a regulation.

And, then there are the neighbors. We spoke to some home owners and they advised us that there are some problem neighbors that can and will make your life miserable.

I don't need that kind of aggravation any more. I put up with other's problems for over 30 yrs. I don't need any when I'm in my own home.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Paratrooper,,,do like I did,,,see my post #16, No HOA problems, no neighbors,,,just peace and quiet, and my wife’s flower gardens...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Paratrooper,,,do like I did,,,see my post #16, No HOA problems, no neighbors,,,just peace and quiet, and my wife's flower gardens...


I can and do appreciate your post and your feelings. But.....we just don't have any desire to own acreage and be off by ourselves.

We're just looking for a newer home that is bigger than what we currently have. Having neighbors doesn't bother us. My wife is a whole lot more social than I am. And, now that we are both long retired, we run daily errands for this and that.

It would be impossible to find a place away from others that still had paved roads. Still plenty of dirt / gravel roads off the grid, so to speak. That's not for us.

We are getting a bit closer to having a house built that would pretty much check off all the wants on our list. We have a builder in mind and have already spoken to them. We have looked at the lots they own and like a couple of them. One is a 1/2 acre lot, situated in an area that we already know and are familiar with.

I'm not knocking the "country life" at all. It's just that it's not for us.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> I can and do appreciate your post and your feelings. But.....we just don't have any desire to own acreage and be off by ourselves.
> 
> We're just looking for a newer home that is bigger than what we currently have. Having neighbors doesn't bother us. My wife is a whole lot more social than I am. And, now that we are both long retired, we run daily errands for this and that.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply,, I'm glad you at least, thought about it.. I understand your view, and good luck on finding what you want.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

There is a FEDERAL STATUTE that covers this. Under that law a HOA amy NOT prohibit the flying of American Flags or Service flags.
2 minutes in google gives anyone the answer.

MY HOA found that out when I rammed both the Federal and Florida Laws in their faces.

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> There is a FEDERAL STATUTE that covers this. Under that law a HOA amy NOT prohibit the flying of American Flags or Service flags.
> 2 minutes in google gives anyone the answer.
> 
> MY HOA found that out when I rammed both the Federal and Florida Laws in their faces.
> ...


Sho nuff!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

It's not the issue that bothers me, although that say's a lot, it's why people have such a need to exercise even a tiny bit of authority over their neighbor? Lives so shallow that this makes them in some way superior?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tangof said:


> It's not the issue that bothers me, although that say's a lot, it's why people have such a need to exercise even a tiny bit of authority over their neighbor? Lives so shallow that this makes them in some way superior?


One Possible Answer:
As we grow older and become ever less useful (or maybe ever more useless?), some people discover a need to find ways to feel meaningful. Thus they become rigid and doctrinaire, and try to force their own wills upon their neighbors' lives.
It's a way of proving (sometimes only to oneself) that one is still alive and functional.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

There are a few HOA's in Florida that are trying to ban guns.

AFS


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There are also some political _ho_s, who want to ban guns.

Is there a difference between a ho and a HOA?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve if there is a difference it ain't much


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> What you described is the reason why we will no longer consider an HOA community. When we first started our new home search, we were pretty open minded. We looked at some very nice homes, both brand-new and used, in structured communities.
> 
> Yes, some HOA's aren't as strict as others. Usually, the older they are, the less stringent. Some came right out and told us they don't enforce most of the stipulations. Still, they are in effect and you never know just how far an HOA might push a regulation.
> 
> ...


Yep, I understand where you're coming from. I remember one townhouse development In McLean, VA in the 1970's that dictated to a lady what color she could paint her powder room. I couldn't believe it. The last house we owned was in an older development and had no HOA. What they did have was a "civic association" which exercised no power over the homeowners.

I have heard horror stories such as you must have your vehicles in your garage by 9:00PM, you cannot work on your car in your driveway (change oil, brakes, tune-ups), your grass cannot exceed a certain height, and other innocuous crap. No way I would live in a place like that.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yep, I understand where you're coming from. I remember one townhouse development In McLean, VA in the 1970's that dictated to a lady what color she could paint her powder room. I couldn't believe it. The last house we owned was in an older development and had no HOA. What they did have was a "civic association" which exercised no power over the homeowners.
> 
> I have heard horror stories such as you must have your vehicles in your garage by 9:00PM, you cannot work on your car in your driveway (change oil, brakes, tune-ups), your grass cannot exceed a certain height, and other innocuous crap. No way I would live in a place like that.


And yet people do. I know quite a few that somehow think it's a matter of pride to live in a rigidly enforced HOA. The grass length is just one of the things that is absurd. I mean sure you don't want your place to look like an overgrown weed patch, but this old biddie out measuring your lawn with a ruler? And the horror of leaving your boat out overnight! This just won't do! I was there when an ex-Marine, LEO friend of mine was getting chewed out by this woman who looked like the wicked witch of the west. He looked embarrassed. I felt like vomiting. Forgot to put his garbage can's away.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

We don't have a HOA. We do have a lot of good people who spend the time to take good care of our homes, lawns and gardening. I take great pride in having one of the nicest yards on our street. Our neighbors work hard to make theirs' look as good. This aspect of being neighborly improves the property values and actually brings some of us closer rather than having a HOA ragging on us and causing hard feelings.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Several years ago a friend bought a house in a nice Dutch neighborhood, He was welcomed by the neighbors,,, he was surprised when they all washed their driveways on Saturday morning,, he did too....And then he set out a bunch of lawn chairs, and his buddies started to arrive with beer and snacks.....pretty funny.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Tangof said:


> And yet people do. I know quite a few that somehow think it's a matter of pride to live in a rigidly enforced HOA. The grass length is just one of the things that is absurd. I mean sure you don't want your place to look like an overgrown weed patch, but this old biddie out measuring your lawn with a ruler? And the horror of leaving your boat out overnight! This just won't do! I was there when an ex-Marine, LEO friend of mine was getting chewed out by this woman who looked like the wicked witch of the west. He looked embarrassed. I felt like vomiting. Forgot to put his garbage can's away.


He should have said something like this. "Listen bitch, I know where you live. I know a lot about you. So you might want to choose your words carefully when talking to me."


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> He should have said something like this. "Listen bitch, I know where you live. I know a lot about you. So you might want to choose your words carefully when talking to me."


That would be okay if the HOA had rules against "Red Fl;ags"


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> That would be okay if the HOA had rules against "Red Fl;ags"


 Pretty sure you would have to choose your words carefully. I was totally embarrassed for my Friend. He told me if you start arguing or get irate they just find more things to nit pick you about. In writing. That you have to respond to. Like a child who got caught doing something wrong.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Now, sonny, you must write 100 times, in spray paint, on your home's outside wall, "I will mow my lawn once a week."


----------

